# Expand Parental Controls to 3rd party apps



## dalabera (Jan 10, 2013)

This will be a nice feature. In my house we have Netflix, amazon, Vudu and Video on demand. 
From M-F I have to go to my providers and uncheck them so my kids don't use them as they need to concentrate on school homework.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Wouldn't even really need integration, just an option to require parental password before an app can be launched.


----------

